# The Ballad of Hades



## alexskillz (Mar 10, 2011)

Hades, thy brother, swallowed by father
Stuck in a stomach, no room to wander
The isolation was pain, the darkness, grief
Oh, what he'd give to be able to leave

(chorus)
Hades, "The Dark One", black sheep of the herd
Vile, oh what appalling misuse of the word
Lonely and suffering, surrounded by screams
No one ever wondered if he had any dreams

One day, the light came in the form of Zeus
Hades was free from parental abuse
His brother embraced him, words were so kind
Hades wanted to live, but Zeus had himself in mind

(chorus)

Confined to death, by an intricate scam
Lost in a world, populated by the damned
He observed the torture, temptation and tricks
His heart became broken and needed a fix

(chorus)

He found his lovely counterpart, goddess of life
A girl which he wanted to soon make his wife
But she refused to love him, just like the rest
Unrightfully, brother Zeus was regarded as the best

Now you may be feeling sympathetic
But that's manner sadness, simply pathetic
You never reached out a hand, you kept nothing said
I've got some news for you though
Not sure you'll think it through
But the truth is, you can't help now, because tonight he cut himself dead!

Hades, was a "dark one", blackest sheep of the bunch
They called him vile, what a stupid hunch
Lone sufferer, no one heard his screams
Never had a chance to live his dreams

BUT ITS TOO LATE TONIGHT
TOO MUCH WRONG TO BE FIXED BY RIGHT
BECAUSE! HE! LOST! HIS! LIFE!


----------



## zeeby (Mar 14, 2011)

some of the wording is clunky, but i really like the subject matter. I think it's an interesting take, and really humanizes a god fairly well.


----------

